
Global Assassination Grid: Infrastructure, People Behind Drone Killings [video] - rendx
https://media.ccc.de/v/33c3-8425-the_global_assassination_grid
======
AlexCoventry
This is good, but needs a year tag (2016 at a guess, since it seems to be from
the 33rd iteration, and now we're on the 35th?)

~~~
patal
Good point. Says 2016 in the site's breadcrumb line.

------
TaylorAlexander
I remember this talk. It’s a fascinating subject. I wonder if it will get
pulled from HN though as “too political”. That would be a shame.

